# 314 Will not move forward or back



## thinksnow (Sep 11, 2011)

I have a 314 John Deere. My daughter finished mowing the lawn but left it outside. Hours later, I started it up to move it in. It would not move forward or back and the deck would not raise. I was able to push the mower into the barn, but only with it running and with the lever forward. Any ideas before I dig into this thing. I did change the hydraulic filter and oil last year and it has run fine all summer. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Fluid level okay? Is the drive shaft turning the pump?


----------



## thinksnow (Sep 11, 2011)

Yah, it was just the roll pin in the pump coupler. Was weird that she mowed, drove it to the barn, and shut it off. Then when i went to move it, it would no go.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

thinksnow said:


> Yah, it was just the roll pin in the pump coupler. Was weird that she mowed, drove it to the barn, and shut it off. Then when i went to move it, it would no go.


I suspected something like that. Coool! Cheap fixes are alwways nice.


----------

